# Microclimate Evo Lite SERIOUS issues!



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

I wasn't going to post this as I've tried to be reasonable with Microclimate & asked them politely to resolve the issues with my thermostats, but after numerous emails, phone calls & getting no help from them, it has left me no choice but to show you guys what has happened.

Recently I have had no end of troubles with 2 of my Microclimate Evo Lite thermostats which were all bought brand new & were about 7 months old. Both stats have spiked & caused the temperatures to go through the roof & one of the stats causing damage to one of my plastic vivs & potentially my snake.

Let's start with the green stat with has been the biggest problem out of the 2. First time it spiked we had just got back from a weekend away in London & about 2hrs of us being back home, I heard the smoke alarm go off in the snake room. When I went out there my big female PLATY GC viv was filled with smoke & when I looked at thermometer it was reading 121 degrees F when the stat was set to 90 degrees F. I immediately unplugged it, opened both viv doors to let smoke out & saw the ceramic heater was hanging down from where plastic pad was melted (see pics). I spoke to microclimate the following day & sent it back for repair. Let me shorten the story down some more........ This same stat had spiked again on the same animal, same viv about a month later causing same damage. Again we had been out for a dog walk & luckily it happened about 20mins of us getting back. This stat went back 3 times for repair & I asked them for £59 in compensation to cover the cost of a replacement plastic panel, 3 lots of postage & 1 cermanic element. They have ignored all my calls & 4 emails to them.

Now the blue stat. This was a spare stat so decided to use it on my incubator I had just setup so wanted to trail run it to get temps right. Stat was set to 88 degrees F & guess what?..... 3 days later it had spiked to 96 degrees & still climbing. I unplugged it & ran it again. It spiked again 1 day later. Now if I had of had eggs in the incubator, it would of wiped them all out.

I have lost all faith in Microclimate & simply don't trust their product. Could you imagine if these stats spiked when no one was at home? It's not worth thinking about as the damage could of been MASSIVE! Luckily we was at home & my animals are fine. And all I asked from Microclimate was £59 to cover costs 🤷‍♂️ I have now swapped out all my Microclimate stats back to istats & have since heard from a reptile rescue centre that they have heard of 3 cases of the exact same problem with Microclimate. I would strongly advise anyone who is in the market for a digital stat to go with Habistat 👍


----------

